# Truing an action???



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

Is truing an action (lapping the lugs, truing the bolt face, truing the receiver face, etc...) worth the cost on a Remington 700 SA? How much effect does it have on accuracy and/or the safe operation of the rifle? I own a Remington 700 VS in 22-250 and am considering having it rebarreled to either .243 or 7mm-08 with a 26" stainless Shilen heavy barrel contour. Just wondering if I should have the action trued at the same time or not. Opinions? Thanks.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

If you are going to spend the money for a super accurate barrel, I sure would spend the extra to have the action trued up. Accuracy is determined by a combination of things all added together...in addition to barrel and action you should [I think] pay attention to the bedding of the action and barrel...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

There's a great article on this very subject that goes into detail on the Realguns.com website. It is a 4 part article about building up a Remington rile and blueprinting the headspace, bolt lockup etc.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Coogarpop said exactly what I would have. The only thing I can add is that it doesnt effect safety. The headspace will be set when the new barrel is fitted and chambered. Be sure to choose a gunsmith that has experience in target rifles. You want threads to be a perfect fit not just a nominal size. You should also make sure the threads and chambering are cut buy using a steady rest on the lathe and not up at the chuck.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Should be done in the normal installation of a new barrel.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Waste of money. By the time you complete the "might as well do this too" list, you will be in custom action territory. Just buy a new custom action, and sell the existing weapon. At least with a custom action, you can get some of the money back at resale.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I'd like to turn my Remington 700 VS into an accurate rifle for punching holes in paper and hunting applications. This is not going to be a benchrest competition rifle, just a very accurate paper puncher and hunting rifle. Here's a link to the guy I was considering using and his price list, he came highly recommended.

http://www.precisionbarrelwork.com/prices_precisionmachining_barrels.html

If there's anyone else good, preferably on the south side of Houston, that you guys recommend then let me know please.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Hard to beat the Remington 700 action. As for barrels? Well most factory barrels will outshoot the shooter.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well its me again the old pratical guy. I agree with Bottomsup, sometimes we get carried away. Normally just a little work and reloading will work out fine regarding killing paper and hunting. Especialy with the 700 and factory barrels. Are we gonna shoot paper or hunt. A nickel or even quarter sized 5 shot group will work for hunting. Now a paper shooter, it's gotta be a little better..


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Bare action is worth around 300. Add 200 for.complete truing, and you have an action worth 350.

Spend 750 on a custom action. It will be worth 725 until the day you run over it with a garbage truck. 

Sell you existing weapon for 450, so new action is only 300 out of.pocket. You are going to upgrade the trigger, right? So no new cost there. You were going to replace the barrel, so the only other new cost is stock.

If you are going to go with a 700, buy a beater cheap, and again, keep your existing weapon to shoot or sell.

The rule of thumb is this - it does not make economic sense to true up a 700.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

Ernest makes a good argument. Stiller Precision sells a 700 clone that is held in high regard by every gunsmith I've talked to. They're about $700 and available with different ports etc.. Will be using one on my next custom hunting rifle. The nice thing about clones is the availability of a wide variaty of stocks, triggers etc..


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I was planning on keeping the H.S. Precision varmint stock and the existing trigger since it's clean and crisp at about 2.5 lbs.. The rifle shoots great already I was just wanting to change calibers to something that will have greater hunting applications or long range shooting application like the 7mm-08. Truing the action is $200 and rebarreling the rifle is $675 and will take approx. 6-8 months. Is there anyone else in the Houston area that you guys think does good quality work and would have a quicker turn around time?


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

The last four guns I had built have been on Stiller Predator actions. By far the best remington style hunting actions I have used.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Wolf, I think you might be surprised just how good a stock Remington 700 with a few simple mods can shoot. My 7mm has the factory trigger reworked but much to light for the average person. It also has the factory barrel and wood stock. Its been pillar bedded and barrel floated. Will shoot one hole groups with my pet handload. 67 grains IMR 4831, CCI benchrest primer, 140 grain Nosler BT and bullet seated way of the lands. Odd part is that its a max load in my gun and the most accurate.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

I've been doing some reading and watching YouTube videos on truing actions and the amount of work involved. I now understand the $200 price tag as not outrageous. What do you guys think of the barrel replacment charge of $675, and is there anyone else in the Houston area that you guys recommend for this type of work?


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

prarie dog said:


> Ernest makes a good argument. Stiller Precision sells a 700 clone that is held in high regard by every gunsmith I've talked to. They're about $700 and available with different ports etc.. Will be using one on my next custom hunting rifle. The nice thing about clones is the availability of a wide variaty of stocks, triggers etc..


 Tell me where I can get them for $700 and I will grab a few of them


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Contact :
Sisk Custom Rifles
Dayton,Texas

That is his business and he builds a beautiful rifle...he can add any custom features you want...and will be happy to walk you thru the steps he takes to insure accuracy and safety and dependability.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

No Boat, just looked at their website and the predator's are priced at $950. I built a heavy rifle last year and was pricing different actions and thought their predator was priced at $700 to $750. Or perhaps that's what the gunsmith told me. Does anyone know if Stiller has had a big price increase?


----------



## No Boat (Oct 12, 2010)

Seems they have gone up about $100 over the last year or two. Every once and awhile there will be a GP on snipershide and you can get a break, but you have to wait. They are getting into defiance/suregon area prices now


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

MG Arms. Kerry accurized my 6mm Rem 700 VS for about $450 and it went from shooting 1" groups to 0.22" groups with handloads...awesome pig gun and nice in the stand for whitetails.

He can build you a rifle, rebarrel your rifle, tweak your trigger, all the good stuff and understands budgets and not over-selling his services. Real straight shooter (hahaha). Briley can do the work, too, but I sometimes think they spread themselves too thin.

Hill Country Rifles is good too. I have another rifle is a badazz 7mm STW full custom with Lilja bbl, Dakota 76 reciever, Timney trigger, McMillan stock, Vias brake...but it only shoots a .38" group with factory ammo. Did whack a decent little pronghorn with it the other day. HCR does custom work too.

Call Kerry at MG arms... www.mgarmsinc.com


----------



## RobaloSunrise (Jun 10, 2011)

X2 on Kerry, MG is only place I go.


----------

